# Plumbing license



## leaks (Oct 21, 2008)

New Jersey requires 4 years of school to get your license. I want to know what Rockland County NY wants for you to get a license because i don't have the time to attend classes. Plus I already know how the wet vent and and rough a slab.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

wow your a real pro then


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Wet venting and roughing in a slab is one thing, trying to get vents to go where they do not fit is another. 

By the way, welcome. How about an intro from you in our intro section? It helps take the edge off so others can get to know you a bit better.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

leaks said:


> New Jersey requires 4 years of school to get your license. I want to know what Rockland County NY wants for you to get a license because i don't have the time to attend classes. Plus I already know how the wet vent and and rough a slab.



What do you do when its a crawl space? :whistling2:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I know someone who might be able to help with this one.......:whistling2:


----------



## leaks (Oct 21, 2008)

muck said:


> wow your a real pro then


 What im trying to say hot shot is that i deal with code every day. Attending class would be nothing more than a review. A prep class for the test would be beneficial. But I want to circumvent classes i don't really need.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

leaks said:


> What im trying to say hot shot is that i deal with code every day. Attending class would be nothing more than a review. A prep class for the test would be beneficial. But I want to circumvent classes i don't really need.


Easy big guy, demanding info before an intro isnt the way to make freinds around here....


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

leaks said:


> New Jersey requires 4 years of school to get your license. I want to know what Rockland County NY wants for you to get a license because i don't have the time to attend classes. Plus I already know how the wet vent and and rough a slab.


Contact Rockland County, unless someone here can answer specifically for them, you're asking the wrong folks. They will ask you for your paperwork and experience, etc. and make a decision from that as to what more they will require for you to sit a test.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Isn't wet venting when the flashing on your chimney leaks?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

leaks said:


> New Jersey requires 4 years of school to get your license. I want to know what Rockland County NY wants for you to get a license because i don't have the time to attend classes. Plus I already know how the wet vent and and rough a slab.


 


Sounds like a young one if you ask me..........................


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

leaks said:


> What im trying to say hot shot is that i deal with code every day. Attending class would be nothing more than a review. A prep class for the test would be beneficial. But I want to circumvent classes i don't really need.


 

Yeppers.............a young one I say...............


You know whats funny, I am taking a code class here, 8 months long, on the 2006 UPC, I took this same class for the 2003 UPC, 3 years ago, yes, nothing really changed, but I do it for refresher, things get forgotten. Trust me, after running all day, most of the time 6 days a week, sometimes 7,that Tuesday and Thursday Nite 5:30-9pm class is a pain, but I owe it to the trade. You never know everything, just because you do something all the time, does not mean you are doing everything all the time to know everything..........get my drift?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Good ol continuing education...:yes:
Required here!:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys, been doing the family thing. What in the hell is going on?
Do all the crazys come out during the holidays. Leaks, sound like to me that if you learn at least half the stuff that I have forgot, then you might do okay.

I cannot even comment on this other post by, leeai?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

leeai is banned.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Rockstar. I know you. :icon_biggrin:
I am leaving town tomorrow ( Friday ). Going to Charlestown South Carolina till Tuesday. Will try to get online while there but don't know yet. I will elaborate more about things upon my return. Gotta keep you in suspense like Protech did. 
:tt2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't think pro-tech left me in suspense. I have a couple of ideas of who you may be. Unfortunately there are only a couple of guys i can think of in the trade here that know how to use a computer like the rest of us. Hope that you are not an old helper of mine, then things may get uncomfortable:laughing:. Regaurdless, have a safe trip to and from charlestown.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

lol. No. We never worked together. Tell you in time. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Read your intro, I think you have me confused with someone else.
Does not strike a chord with me, but maybe its all that pvc glue inhaled over the years.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

I went for my jersey license.. I went through the apprenticeship for 4years and 4months.. i took a city job at the time. and the local told me i couldnt graduate.. now years later i want my nj license and the apprenticeship will not issue me any paperwork for me to prove i did 4 years ... i dont know what to do but it makes me sick and pisses me off..


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> I went for my jersey license.. I went through the apprenticeship for 4years and 4months.. i took a city job at the time. and the local told me i couldnt graduate.. now years later i want my nj license and the apprenticeship will not issue me any paperwork for me to prove i did 4 years ... i dont know what to do but it makes me sick and pisses me off..


Can you settle it favorably in court?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hope that you are not an old helper of mine, then things may get uncomfortable:laughing:. .


haha,....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

leaks said:


> New Jersey requires 4 years of school to get your license. I want to know what Rockland County NY wants for you to get a license because i don't have the time to attend classes. Plus I already know how the wet vent and and rough a slab.


 
KY is under NPC just like NY and NJ......where in the **** do you come up with the wet venting?


Rarely is that allowed under that code.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Wont make a difference .. all i asked the union was for a letter saying that i did 4 years of school.. I think court will just make more of a problem.. i ll try something in the upcoming year.. just dont want to make waves ..


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> Wont make a difference .. all i asked the union was for a letter saying that i did 4 years of school.. I think court will just make more of a problem.. i ll try something in the upcoming year.. just dont want to make waves ..


Tax returns work? They show wages and what you do. also show the state. 

You could say OK here's my wages divided by x$ per hour. I work x hours that year plumbing.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

never thought about that .. i have to do something ..


----------

